# Bulk salt delivered?



## taxreliever (Jan 7, 2014)

Anyone know of a supplier that will ship bulk salt, say a pallet (other than your local hardware stores)? Just wondering if I can get it cheaper somewhere.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

try slack chemical


----------



## taxreliever (Jan 7, 2014)

leolkfrm;1934838 said:


> try slack chemical


Thanks! I'll give them a call in the morning. Do you know off hand if they're price competitive?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

ICE MELT PRICING 2014
END USER - FULL TRUCKLOAD ORDERS, MIX & MATCH
(16 Pallet Minimum)


The Ice Melt season will be here before you know it! Please review the list below of various products available from Slack Chemical and contact us for more information. 

*** Please be aware that unit per pallet quantities are subject to change ***



Calcium Chloride, Flake 50 lb Bag	55/Pallet $12.20 Ea ($0.244/lb) 
(Dowflake Xtra)

Calcium Chloride, Pellets 50 lb Bag	56/Pallet $14.58 Ea ($0.2916/lb) 
(Peladow)

Combotherm 50 lb Bag	55/Pallet $11.68 Ea ($0.2336/lb)

EarthGuard 50 lb Bag	49/Pallet $10.80 Ea ($0.216/lb)

Magnesium Chloride, Pellets 50 lb Bag	45/Pallet $15.00 Ea ($0.30lb)

Mr. Magic 50 lb Bag	49/Pallet $9.55 Ea ($0.191/lb)

Rock Salt 50 lb Bag	49/Pallet $5.17 Ea ($0.1034/lb)
80 lb Bag 30/Pallet $8.26 Ea ($0.1033/lb)
Bulk Call for Pricing

Safer than Salt, Blue 50 lb Bag	49/Pallet $10.98 Ea ($0.2196/lb)


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I don't think you will get just a pallet aside from like home depot. You would also have to be able to take freight. As shown in the above post most have a minimum order


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

Also bulk salt is much different than bagged salt just so you know if you do call them asking for bulk salt


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Bulk is "loose" delivered in a dump truck. What you want is "bagged" salt bought in quantity (pallet). Be sure you are using correct terminology when calling around or you may end up with a pile in your driveway.  :crying:


----------



## Doughboy12 (Oct 15, 2014)

taxreliever;1934500 said:


> Anyone know of a supplier that will ship bulk salt, say a pallet (other than your local hardware stores)? Just wondering if I can get it cheaper somewhere.


If you want JUST salt try your local water softener companies...But Home Depot would be my first choice anyway.


----------



## taxreliever (Jan 7, 2014)

allagashpm;1935176 said:


> Also bulk salt is much different than bagged salt just so you know if you do call them asking for bulk salt





derekslawncare;1935233 said:


> Bulk is "loose" delivered in a dump truck. What you want is "bagged" salt bought in quantity (pallet). Be sure you are using correct terminology when calling around or you may end up with a pile in your driveway.  :crying:


Good to know....THANKS! Definitely just want bagged.


Doughboy12;1935288 said:


> If you want JUST salt try your local water softener companies...But Home Depot would be my first choice anyway.


I checked with home depot and with the shipping it's pretty close to what I can get locally.....the salt is actually HALF of what the local stores sell it for, but as already mentioned, once they know I don't have a forktruck and they need to use a liftgate, the price doubled.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

taxreliever;1935341 said:


> Good to know....THANKS! Definitely just want bagged.
> 
> I checked with home depot and with the shipping it's pretty close to what I can get locally.....the salt is actually HALF of what the local stores sell it for, but as already mentioned, once they know I don't have a forktruck and they need to use a liftgate, the price doubled.


i think you can pick up a pallet at home depot with your truck


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

When I was buying bagged, I was buying 2 pallets (98 bags) and was hand loading them into the bed of my truck. Forklift would bring a pallet alongside my truck, and I would load them by hand one bag at a time into the bed. Took less than 10 minutes for both pallets. So get it delivered on a regular truck (no lift gate). Back your truck up to the back of the delivery truck and load it into your bed. One pallet-you should be done in 5 minutes. Don't pay the extra for the lift gate, just get out there and get it done. They should have a pallet jack in the back of the delivery truck so they can get your pallet right to the back edge of the truck, then just transfer into yours. Easy.


----------



## gasjr4wd (Feb 14, 2010)

I bet that rode quite smooth with 5,000lbs (2.5 ton) back there all at once... I just have them drop the pallet in the bed and slide it forward then I unload by hand when I get to my salt storage. The first time I got a pallet of salt we did load it by hand - wasn't bad. Raise the pallet higher than the truck bed so you aren't lifting, more like a controlled drop.
For where to buy, look for landscape/hardscape supply places and such. I've found HD and Lowes higher than other places.
You do not want bulk. It's actually different consistency and will not run through a tailgate spreader.
I guess you could google 'ice melt dealers', then use those links for local dealers for those products.
Maybe contact some of the larger snow removal places around you and buy off them? Many that use bagged buy it by the tractor trailer load.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

gasjr4wd;1937225 said:


> I bet that rode quite smooth with 5,000lbs (2.5 ton) back there all at once...


Yes, actually it rode real nice. The way I loaded it, I could get both pallets worth in the bed with only about 10 bags heaped up higher than the sides of the bed. So by the time I was leaving my first account, I had used enough so that it was down level with the bed and I could turn and look over my shoulder and out the rear window when backing. Not only was it easier than trying to back with my mirrors, but it also was less of a red flag to DOT than two pallets sitting in the back. Also, I had a tailgate spreader, so tailgate couldn't be down and two pallets won't fit with tailgate up (short bed).


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

Often times you can buy pallets from bigger companies (who you're not a threat to)... Those guys often buy bagged material by the truck load 26 pallets i think.. Plus there are a lot of companies that sell pallets on craigslist.. being half way though the season without the so called "salt shortage," many guys are selling pallets "At cost" just because they rather not sit on them all summer.


----------



## CowboysLC_DE (Aug 17, 2013)

Im my mind what you are asking is, do we know anyone who will deliver a pallet of salt for free. As stated most large suppliers sell by the tractor trailer load. Your going to be charged a pretty penny to have it delivered anyway. Go to a couple home improvement stores and then go to a couple landscape suppliers because most stock pallets of salt. Around my area everyone keeps saying there short on stock, but the price is barely higher than it was two seasons ago.

What are you being quoted locally?

Michael


----------

